# Weekend Thread...10/1 - 10/3



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2010)

what's going on?


Friday - waking up and wondering what happened to September, hopefully some beer drinking later in the day.
Saturday - hitting the Sundown/Suburban RailJam and checking out prices on new boots, maybe catch the movie.  Then pumpkin picking (trade with wife on "fun" things to do)
Sunday - yardwork


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2010)

Firday - Soccer (hopefully its not raining)
Saturday - Soccer in the morning, then getting rid of the kids for the night.  Not sure what we're gonna do after that...
Sunday - Possibly a morning MTB ride with my wife, then get the kids.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fri - Work, evening soccer practice.  Movie and wine with the wife when kids go to bed

Sat - AM soccer game. Then head up to NH.  Take a hike with kids/wife/dog then out to dinner with family and bro in laws family @ Corner House Pub!  Kill a few beers with the adults when kids crash

Sun - Pull the boat and sea doo out (always a sad day). Dismantle the dock. Get back home by 5:00 for my neices b-day party. Hit the sack early so I can stay up late on Monday to watch the Pats squish the fish.


----------



## dmc (Sep 30, 2010)

probably spending time cleaning up after the storm..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 30, 2010)

Friday - Football game (in theory). Praying for a washout with the rain so I don't have to go.

Saturday - In theory heading to KT.  The weather has taken a turn for the worse. Might have to postpone. I'd love to add another 15 - 18 miles on my season.

Sunday - Leaf Peeping with the GF, Gym or MTB at Bradbury.


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

Friday - run around day: preschool in the AM, rush back for my daughter's bus to Kindergarten, grocery shopping and then hopefully get some homework done while B and the kids are at soccer practice

Saturday - soccer in the AM and something special in the PM for my birthday 

Sunday - maybe MTB ride in the AM, homework in the PM


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 30, 2010)

dmc said:


> probably spending time cleaning up after the storm..



Are you getting pounded on with rain? 

Just heavy winds here and a canopy of dark gray sky.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 30, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you getting pounded on with rain?
> 
> Just heavy winds here and a canopy of dark gray sky.


----------



## dmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you getting pounded on with rain?
> 
> Just heavy winds here and a canopy of dark gray sky.



yeah - snow making ponds are filling up nicely...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> and something special in the PM for my birthday



something special like the Irish Inch?


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> something special like the Irish Inch?


:lol:

Potentially this:
http://www.thenewyorkburlesquefestival.com/


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2010)

Off to Nantucket for the weekend with the wife.  Her company is picking up the whole tab.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 30, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Off to Nantucket for the weekend with the wife.  Her company is picking up the whole tab.



ther once was a skier named puck it...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> something special like the Irish Inch?



I'm not letting some well hung Irish guy take her out!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ther once was a skier named puck it...



Set myself up for that.  And I am the man.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 30, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Sun - Pull the boat and sea doo out (always a sad day)



Yup.  Hoping to do the same thing tomorrow.  Want to get it packed and stored by the Oct 15th.

For me:

Fri  Football game Friday (MKHS v Roxbury)
Sat:  Take daughter to East Stroudsburg University for a tour.  Maybe stop by Camelback and The Loft to check somethings out. (I want a new helmet)
Sun: Road Trip to York College Pa to see school and visit wifes niece.  My daughter will most likely stay north but wants to look at the school.  Her #1 choice so far is Castleton State College in Vermont.  She has a visit scheduled for Nov 20th.  Looks like my first day on snow could be Nov 21st.8)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Sun: Road Trip to York College Pa to see school and visit wifes niece.  My daughter will most likely stay north but wants to look at the school


My sister-in-law went there. Liked it a lot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 30, 2010)

Going back to my High School in VT for homecoming weekend and check out the Football game.  Hard to believe 20 years ago I was a freshman sitting on the bench for that team.  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2010)

Sat - Working all day. Homecoming weekend at the University
Sun - RAW weather permitting. That is a Ride Around Winnipesaukee, for you CT MTB folk


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Sun - RAW weather permitting. That is a Ride Around Winnipesaukee, for you CT MTB folk



Nice one! :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 30, 2010)

Replace baseboard auto bleed valves, bleed lines, turn furnace on, tile shower, epoxy garage floor, MTB. Think that's about it.

Oh, first raking session.


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2010)

yup - I'll be cleaning up after this storm..  Creek came up - flooded the basement..  Not good..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2010)

Minor amount of water in the basement here, I had the foresight to elevate EVERYTHING in my basement off the floor when I remodeled it 5 years ago, so no damage. Wet n dry shop vac and a little bleach and done. Gonna start playing around with my PuderLuder/Jondrum binding inserts for that sweet swapability feature.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 1, 2010)

little dampnees in one corner - no biggy. a little groggy this morning from at buddy's batchelor party warmup at the local strip joint  - the real deal is tonight at the borgata but too rich for my blood. i love cigars - smoked the last of my dominicans from this summers trip to punta cana - but my mouth tastes like ass this morning. 
tonight friday night lights big homecoming match up
tommorrow down to widener u to see my daughter for family day/homecoming game
sunday mtb, son's soccer and 21st anniversary (today) dinner with mrs snowbunski


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> l 21st anniversary (today) dinner with mrs snowbunski



Congrats! We just celebrated our 23rd. Gonna do the dinner thing in NYC on Halloween. Going up there for 3 nites.


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Minor amount of water in the basement here, I had the foresight to elevate EVERYTHING in my basement off the floor when I remodeled it 5 years ago, so no damage. Wet n dry shop vac and a little bleach and done.



yeah - our stuff is off the ground too..  Water came up about 2 feet..
Our house is 100 years old..  Field stone foundation..

The water comes up and goes down.. just as quick... I'll run the dehumidifier..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 1, 2010)

Friday PM: get a workout in while kids are at irish step and the mrs is getting her hair done

Sat AM; ealry morning surf, clean house, then hit Octoberfest in town then to a friends house for post Octoberfest party

Sun AM; early morning surf, clean/stock house, start packing for Mexico trip (leave Oct 9)


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> comes up and goes down.. just as quick...



That's what she said...


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> That's what she said...



good one


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 1, 2010)

Friday, work from home, safety meeting, and heading out to dinner with some friends later.
Saturday, not much going on.  I want to start planning out a full basement remodel.
Sunday, I have the day to myself.  Not sure how I'm going to best use this time.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Going back to my High School in VT for homecoming weekend and check out the Football game.  Hard to believe 20 years ago I was a freshman sitting on the bench for that team.  :lol:



Go KUA:smash:    

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 1, 2010)

his was a very bad storm here in NNY 

We had 5 inches here in NNY 

I spent most of the afternoon and last nite BAILING out Had to go buy a 6 hp wet dry vac with pumping capability . Had several inches in the basement in 2 separate areas about 10 ft long X 3 ft wide . It was coming so hard and fast for 12 hrs in a row that my 3 hp wet vac couldn't keep up with it . As soon as i 'd finish it was flooded again at a depth of about 1 - 1.5 inches 

. The furnace and all appliances and any storage areas are all on platforms so nothing is at risk .My  floor drain line was a godsend and did its thing ---but finally around 10 pm the storm shifted east we're dry today . Luckily it was limited to these 2 major spots and not the entire basement ., which by the way is strictly a basement not living space . Schools all over the area are closed . roads are flooded 

This is the second storm of this ferocity in a month -- C'mon winter DAMMIT 
__________________


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 1, 2010)

Probably pulling the boat off its mooring this weekend. Going to be in Ireland for the next 2 weekends, then in Tennessee, so it'll be November before we could go out on the boat again, and it'll probably be too chilly then.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 1, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Congrats! We just celebrated our 23rd. Gonna do the dinner thing in NYC on Halloween. Going up there for 3 nites.



thanks - same to you! you gonna do the village halloween parade? one of the craziest spectacles i've ever seen...

were headed up to the finger lakes in a few weeks for our annual anniversary wine tatsing tour.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> thanks - same to you! you gonna do the village halloween parade? one of the craziest spectacles i've ever seen...



Naturally, still working on costume ideas


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 1, 2010)

Friday night - quick trip to the Depot for some more kitchen remodel items.....brother (my contractor) arrives.....more trim painting

Saturday AM - Rugged Maniac in Southwick....should be interesting with all this rain.

Saturday PM - Help my brother with some of the finishing touches on the kitchen remodel

Sunday - Painting.....my favoriate pass-time....NOT!  Oh and hopefully closing the damn pool, since I haven't gotten to that yet!!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Friday night - quick trip to the Depot for some more kitchen remodel items.....brother (my contractor) arrives.....more trim painting
> 
> Saturday AM - Rugged Maniac in Southwick....should be interesting with all this rain.
> 
> ...



A couple of my friends are doing the rugged maniac race. I might go watch, the course is about 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2010)

Did some stuff around the house Saturday. My wife and I went over to DrJeff's condo Sat night and had dinner; he was up with the kids. He and I shared a few beers. :lol:  Sunday, did the first round of leaves, mowed the lawn and took out the chainsaw.


----------

